# What did I buy for 6 dollars?



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hmm 2 cages, 3 wheels, 2 houses, 3 food bowls, a slide, a ball, treats and a wood chew. Yeah not much XD
Thought u guys might wanna know. The bar spacing are small so I'm
Thinking a buck or 2 4 week old bucks 
It won't ket me post pictures if the cages so will try in new post


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok they worked! Good bargain?


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks pretty good. Personally I would toss the treats. No reason to risk disease exposure. Everything else I'd just wash with hot soap and water. Personally I really prefer 10 gal tanks for mice. I get them (with lids) off freecyle all the time.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

That's a lot for the price; I agree. Though I'm strongly against those kinds of cages for any kind of animal. :s


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Why don't u like those cages?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The plastic is easy for the mice to damage and hard to clean. All the pieces and parts need more scrubbing than a bin, box, or tank. And urine on plastic has a unique way of soaking in for the long haul. The run-around balls are always too small, not to mention that mice are terrified by open spaces anyway. Some folks prefer not to use wire bar ladders/wheels because of the risk of tail damage, though mesh wheels are a little better. Really, again, the diameter of a wheel is most important anyway, as you don't want them so small that the mouse is bending his back and arching his tail up over his body all the time--a condition called "wheel tail" that's usually not a permanent damage, and may or may not be painful.

Then again, plenty of folks use all that stuff with little or no reported problems. Just depends on your use. For breeders, it's a waste of cleaning time. I can clean ten tanks in the time I clean one of those, more if I send it through the washing machine after I scrub out the worst of it. For pet owners, it's certainly cute and maybe prettier in your bedroom or living room than a tank/box/bin. Up to you, really, but everyone's got a preference.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Don't put any babies in them, the first cage the bend on the corners don't have a vertical bar to strengthen it so the will bend and move easyer so an escape risk for a small mouse the second cage front right at the top is a bigger gap between two of the bars, another escape risk.

For pets I think a cage is fine but not for babies or breeding due to escape risk and harder cleaning.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for your opinions. I breed in a very small scale. THE WHEEL is tiny so I going to use it for 2 week olds. And I think they will do me fine as I am going to use them as buck cages. Either way I will never house a baby in there. Thanks for ur advice ad I am going to use them for my 2 bucks Sidley and Eliiot.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

One more thing: I have observed that bucks do better with a little isolation because of they live by odors and die by odors, and solid barriers provide some protection from this by keeping out drafts of air that carry odors.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks yes wire cages get so cold! For now I have 2 bin cages not behind used I can sit the cages in them. But I am about I go in there now to mice the bucks in and put my Himilayan/Siamese with my pied choclate who turned out that she was just fat not pregnant. Also going to sonnet cage cleaning and swapping around.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

If you bought that for $6.00 you have a bargain!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I really to be honest only use the cages I have got rid of treats and washed bowls well. They don't use the slide but oh well they like running under it  and I don't use wheels but when I cage clean I let them go in the balls XD


----------

